# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  هل يجوز للمرأة أن تخرج للصلاة على جنازة زوجها

## أبوعرب

منذ ُ زمن وأنا أبحث عن هذه المسألة وهي : هل يجوز للمرأة  أن تخرج للصلاة على جنازة زوجها ، وهل لها أن تشيع جنازته .  

النقطة المهمة في هذا السؤال هي الصلاة ...

   فأطالب من إخوتي المفيدين أن يمدونني بنقولات من كلام الفقهاء المتقدمين منهم والمتأخرين .  

جزيتم الخير .

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

الجواب : لا يجوز لها لا أن تخرج  للصلاة على جنازة زوجها ولا ان تشيع جنازته.. لأنها مأمورة بالبقاء في البيت زمن العدة , اللهم الا ان صلت عليه في بيتها قبل أن تخرج جنازته للمسجد فلها ذلك ..

السؤالالحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده السئوال: مات زوجها بفرنسا وينقل جثمانه إلى بلد إسلامي ليدفن. فهل يسمح لها تشييع جنازته والمكوث بضعة أيام خارج بيتها بفرنسا وهي في حداد؟
الفتوى*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن الواجب على هذه المرأة أن تبقى في منزلها حتى تنتهي عدتها بمضي أربعة أشهر وعشر إن كانت غير حامل، أو بوضع الحمل إن كانت حاملا، وانظر الفتوى رقم: 29084.
وأما تشييعها لجنازة زوجها، فإنه يكره للنساء تشييع الجنازة، لقول أم عطية رضي الله تعالى عنها: نهينا عن اتباع الجنائز ولم يعزم علينا.
هذا إذا لم يترتب على ذلك أمر محرم، فإن ترتب عليه فعل محرم أو ترك واجب حرم عليها تشييع الجنازة.
قال في "أسنى المطالب": وتشييع الجنازة سنة متأكدة للرجال، مكروه للنساء إن لم يتضمن حراما. 
وقال في نهاية المحتاج: وتشييع الجنازة سنة مؤكدة، ويكره للنساء. 
وفي مكوث هذه المرأة خارج بيتها أياما ترك لواجب وهو مبيتها في بيتها مدة العدة، وبناء عليه، فلا يسمح لها بذلك. ولمزيد من الفائدة حول ما يلزم المرأة في العدة من الإحداد، نحيل السائل إلى الفتوى رقم: 5554، والفتوى رقم: 11084، والفتوى رقم: 21440.
والله أعلم.
*
المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى

----------


## طالبة فقه

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

